# 2011 Extreme Coloration..



## Piercedcub32 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey guys just curious how your little guys colors are coming along, I have noticed Logan has a lot of brown, pretty much everything on his head neck and back are all brown (I thought he would be more white). So wondering what colors yours are, and looking for size updates as well. Thanks, and hope everyone is doing well! 

Logan is now 23.5 inches, seems to have been hitting a lull in his growth hasn't shed in about 2 weeks. That being said, its like his brain is growing super fast. I can't believe how smart they are!


----------



## kellen.watkins (Oct 3, 2011)

mine is mostly white with a little brownish olive color on the back around the tail and is about 24"


----------



## new2tegus (Oct 6, 2011)

Mine is about the same length and mostly white with a little brown and olive.


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Oct 7, 2011)

UGH i wanted mine to be white! I'm not completely happy with him being brown but he is still an amazing animal! Perhaps next season i get one from a more popular breeding couple. mine this year is a sleet snow combo.


----------



## spark678 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dont they change color with age? Perhaps the brown and olive will turn white after time. Mines about 12" so well see if mine was born in a later batch of whiter extremes.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Oct 8, 2011)

All extremes dull out to a beige-ish color as they get old, but they. All seem to whiten up as they leave that juvenile stage, look at all of varnyards older extremes


----------



## slideaboot (Oct 8, 2011)

The white will come...patience. My guys are hefty yearlings and are still a bit yellow if anything. However, their heads are slowly lightening up. It'll happen...


----------



## Dirtydmc (Oct 9, 2011)

Dexter is really creamy. Kinda toasted looking.


----------



## reptastic (Oct 10, 2011)

My giant was dark, kinda greyish then at about 6 mos old he turned white then creamy with some dark features ie he head region, and he gets darker kinda like toasted coconuts hen he is in shed, they do get darker as they age


----------



## kellen.watkins (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes patience, from the threads I've been reading blues don't whiten up til about 6 months which is a. Relief cause eli is really brownish, vanillas head is bright white but olivish everywhere else


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks guys! Patience it is! LOL I keep forgetting they are only 4 months old ;o)


----------

